# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo الرسمي سيصدر على الأرجح للهاتف LG G6 في الشهر المقبل

## mohamed73

الهاتف LG G6 لم يتلقى بعد تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo. شركة LG تعمل على  هذا التحديث مع العلم بأنها أصدرت مؤخرًا النسخة التجريبية من هذا التحديث  في الصين، على الرغم من أنها لم تؤكد لنا متى ستقوم بإصدار النسخة المستقرة  والنهائية من هذا التحديث. ومع ذلك، فقد صدر اليوم تقرير جديد يفيد بأن  شركة LG ذاهبة على الأرجح لإصدار النسخة الرسمية والنهائية من تحديث  الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتف LG G6 في شهر فبراير المقبل. شركة LG، قامت حاليا بإصدار النسخة التجريبية من تحديث الأندرويد 8.0  Oreo للهاتف LG G6 في الصين فقط. الشركة لم تقل أي شيء بشأن ما إذا كانت  لديها أية خطط لإصدار هذا التحديث التجريبي للمزيد من المستخدمين في  الأسواق الأخرى في جميع أنحاء العالم. ذكر مندوب في خدمة العملاء بأن شركة LG ذاهبة على الأرجح لإصدار تحديث  الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتف LG G6 بحلول شهر فبراير المقبل. مندوب خدمة  العملاء أوضح بأن هذا الإطار الزمني سيتعلق بالنسخة التي تحمل الإسم الرمزي  H870S من الهاتف LG G6 والتي تستهدف منطقة الشرق الأوسط. عموما، ينبغي على جميع ملاك الهاتف LG G6 الحصول على تحديث الأندرويد  8.0 Oreo الرسمي قبل نهاية الربع الأول من هذا العام، على الرغم من أننا لا  نزال غير متأكدين من ذلك بنسبة 100%. على أي حال، نأمل أن تكشف لنا شركة  LG عن الإطار الزمني الذي ستبدأ فيه رسميا بإصدار تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo  الرسمي للهاتف LG G6 قريبًا. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

